# Where do we go from here?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm asking in terms of where can horror films go in terms of breakng new ground or exploring new themes or ideas? AND I MEAN NO REMAKES OR 'REIMAGININGS'? What genre or type of horror is ripe for exploration?


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I'd Love to see some of Edgar Allen Poe's work done into really decent movies (ie. The Masque of the Red Death, The Pit and the Pendulum, The cast of Amontillinado) I think if you pick up and collection of short stories you'll find a wealth of ideas for movies. One that always stuck with me is a short story called "Awake in the Night" by John C Wright. Once you read it, you'll realize what a great movie it would make.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Ghosts. There hasn't been too many good ones made. The collective works of H.P. Lovecraft, Brian Lumley's _Necroscope _series, select books from the writings of Bentley Little and Robert R. McCammon.

Of course, anything that comes down the pike must have a good writer attached or you're just wasting your time and spinning your wheels.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd def like to see more Lovecraft.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If you like Lovecraft, JT I highly recommend a movie you may or may not have seen. It's called *Call of Cthulhu. *It was filmed like it would have been in Howard Phillips time aka B&W and silent. You could tell the folks who made it, really love the genre. Pick a copy up, you won't be disappointed. It's finally something not Stuart Gordon produced that is actually good. Thus far, Gordon has been the only real hope for we Lovecraft fans. Seeing this film makes me realize there is still some hope out there.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup, thanks - another friend recommended to me - I saw it. Liked it a lot.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Well here is an idea from me. We see all these movies where teens are vacating to the woods, deep out in the middle of nowhere. They are always going into the woods somewhere for a great trip, camping, fishing, whatever. 
You know, there hasnt been alot of movies as I recall where teens vacate to the beach, or maybe a ski resort. I mean good movies that head to theatres and are a hit. 
Someone needs to make a good movie that is on the original side, where people are headed to a ski resort or the beach or something. I mean, it HAS been done, but not that much lately.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Keep making the zombie movies...cant get enough of the walking dead!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

morgan8586 said:


> Keep making the zombie movies...cant get enough of the walking dead!


Agreed! As along as the story is half way decent, such films are highly entertaining. Walking, eh? What are your thoughts on the _running _dead?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I really don't like the new lively dead. The image of shambling masses moving slowly disturb me more than the sprinting agile zombies. Watching them dragging themselves around and not knowing whether they live or die is more horrifying to me.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I dunno my good man...seeing a bunch of screaming, running badly ravaged corpses coming relentlessly after you with all the tenacity of of a pitbull or Jehovah's Witness is pretty dang scary to me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I like the sense of slow moving, suffocatingly slow impending doom. I get enough fast people chasing me in real life :devil:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hmmmmm, the slow shamble of a zombie as he chases you towards the old farmhouse, or the killer sprint of the freshly dead zombie as he trys to chase down your damaged minivan? I cant decided-- I like both. Old school and new school.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Question: Watched Dawn of the Dead tonight(again). At the end of the movie, when the boat lands at the dock, and the zombies come streaming out of the woods, does the crew survive? The brief glimpses of the home video show lots of zombies...I think that they were overrun. No one lives.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That's the impression that I got from watching Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I think it's left up to the viewer to decide. If they had any smarts, they would have jumped in the water. The undead seem to have an aversion to it. Terry was weilding the camera at the end. He shouldn't have been able to get that footage, since that was the POV, if they had been overrun, but I guess it will all depend on how much Zack Snyder needs the money if a sequel is to be made to explain it all.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I dont have much faith in sequels to answer questions. As you know most sequels only screw up the story line.....


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I love paranormal films, like White Noise. I hope they bring out alot of those in the future. Films surrounding unsolved mysteries like Mothman Prophecies and all that. NOT films surrounded by blood, guts, and bleached blondes screaming for their life after sex.


----------



## Witterally (Apr 15, 2007)

I have so many ideas for movies that haven't really been done yet, it's freaky!! That's why I keep thinking I should become a writer / director and make my own horror movie.

But I think about this _all_ the time. And even though I'm very closely-guarded about all my ideas - I'll let maybe 1 slip:

Hypnotists! Think about it. Now that they can control your mind, they can be used in any kind of horror story. Making people kill - slasher. Making people remember the past - ghosts. Making people crazy - psychological dementia. Slowing people's heartrates - zombies. At least... if they're supernatural hypnotists... Sort of like scanners, but hypnotists.

Well I know I could make that idea work. You have to have a lot of imagination. But it's not hard. Right now in horror we're missing 2 things - color and intrigue! We need more vague, colorful, intriguing films. Basically - we need more hyper-style Argento flavor. Too much grit. Too much grime. Too many wet ghosts, torture killers, and damn zombies.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree with the need of new ideas, but I really don't have a problem with a remake as long as it is not a hunk of crap! I personally am a huge fan of Rob Zombies filmwork. I am greatly anticipating his RETELLING (not remake) of Halloween. At first I was really in a conundrum about him doing it, because being such a fan I was excited but at the same time thinking how the hell do you remake a movie like Halloween? Then when I found out it was going to be more focused on Michael and how and what made him the way he was and through his eyes I became very intrigued. I guess I'll know for sure how I feel come Aug. 31st.


----------

